

Quickly Switch between Gmail Accounts - septerr

Just change the number in the URL (starts at 0) -<p>https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/u/0/#inbox<p>Made me so happy when I discovered this. So much better than clicking Switch Account etc. And of course you can play with the #inbox portion.
======
septerr
A friend added the urls to the bookmarks bar which is sweet when one of your
hands already on the mouse. If both hands on keyboard, then of course
Ctrl/Command + L to highlight the adress bar and then change the number.

------
staunch
I always have my multiple Gmail accounts open in different tabs using these
URLs.

------
duggieawesome
Cool trick. I use Thunderbird and am able to have all my accounts up.

~~~
septerr
Cool. I use Sparrow at home. If you are on Mac, give it a try. Nice clean
interface.

------
shimms
Nice tip - solved one of my annoyances with the GMail interface :)

------
viame
Very nice. Thank you for this one!

